# used k-50 price ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just browsing craigslist earlier and found what was described as an older k50 with 60' cable for $150 is it worth checking out ? We have a small drum machine at the shop and I hate using a drum. Plus if/when I leave I would have my own machine.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Grab it...fast :yes:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Sold. Pick it up tomorrow $125. No heads. He says he might have some other stuff also.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You'd better hurry up on that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Sold. Pick it up tomorrow $125. No heads. He says he might have some other stuff also.


Good buy. Be sue it runs and grips the cable properly.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Im kinda excited for a new toy. He said the grease fitting on top for the jaws is broken but I'm sure I can replace that but he said it does work and has just been sitting.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

That reminds me, how much does it generally cost to have a k-60 professionally rebuilt?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

To easy to do yourself. No special tools needed other than snap ring pliers and some marine grease. Takes about 1 hour


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I can never find a deal like that in California. I'm still looking for a k-50.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I picked mine up at a yard sale with all the heads, 60' of cable and the nice old metal hose (the new ones are plastic and they are terrible) for 50 bucks... Couldn't believe it. Works great. It's an old style too.. Not sure how old but old enough that I've never seen one like it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> That reminds me, how much does it generally cost to have a k-60 professionally rebuilt?


If you are going to completely go through it, you are going to need a shop press. Doesn't need to be very large but you will need it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I picked it up. Slightly rougher than I hoped but for the price i cant complain much. it us quiet and functions.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> If you are going to completely go through it, you are going to need a shop press. Doesn't need to be very large but you will need it.


 What did you need the press for, when I rebuild mine I didn't need 1?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just found that out.....I'm friends with a local motorcycle shop. They have a press. I might just clean it out as good as possible without removing that gear but I doubt it. I'm kinda ocd.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

That's how far lots of crap


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

this thing didnt come with the hose for the back of the machine. no gfci cord but its probably old enough they didnt have it originally. no cutters. if i had to guess by the serial and the stamping on the machine it was made in 88. there were to short legs and one long one. seemed odd. i thought it would have been 2 long and 1 short. ill get some pics of everything once its all cleaned up


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Legs should be equal length. Just pick up three 1/2 x 12 nipples and three rubber booties and you'll be good.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Never mind. No press needed. Still got some cleaning to do. I cut the one leg a tiny bit shorter for the rear so it can possibly drain. I gotta get this broken zerk fitting out. It just spins. With the exception of the zerk fittings I should have it ready tomorrow night. Talk to the boss tomorrow about ordering me some heads.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> What did you need the press for, when I rebuild mine I didn't need 1?


How did you remove the front shaft and sliding shaft to clean and grease it? 

I sure hope there is an easier way than what I have been doing it.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anyone replaced the bearings with sealed bearings ? Seems that it would be a good idea.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> Has anyone replaced the bearings with sealed bearings ? Seems that it would be a good idea.


Ridgid's bearings are sealed. Sort of.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm referring to the type that are closed up and don't need serviced. Such as a wheel bearing on a modern motorcycle.....sorry I don't don't other applications.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> How did you remove the front shaft and sliding shaft to clean and grease it?
> 
> I sure hope there is an easier way than what I have been doing it.





plbgbiz said:


> Ridgid's bearings are sealed. Sort of.


 
http://www.ridgid.com/ASSETS/EE1CA3...0/278-067-991.10_K50_Sectional_Machine_PL.pdf

To remove the shaft under bevel gear and related parts, I remove roll pin #8. Then I slid the shaft and then removed the big gear. The bearings I removed with an o-ring puller. At this point, it was all out. My bearings weren't sealed at all...in fact they were the same bearing that was in my harbor frieght crane. I removed all the balls cleaned them and repacked the bearings. I used grease lightning to remove all the old grease from everything.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> That reminds me, how much does it generally cost to have a k-60 professionally rebuilt?





gear junkie said:


> To easy to do yourself. No special tools needed other than snap ring pliers and some marine grease. Takes about 1 hour


I thought we were talking about the K60.

The K50 is a lot easier.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

(slaps my head)...goes to show what happens when you miss one digit.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Cleaned and greased. Got a little left to do like replace this cord end or possibly the entire cord.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Where's the clutch lever?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Legs should be equal length. Just pick up three 1/2 x 12 nipples and three rubber booties and you'll be good.


If you drop a steel washer into each rubber foot before installing it on the leg the foot will last a lot longer.

Mark


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> If you drop a steel washer into each rubber foot before installing it on the leg the foot will last a lot longer.
> 
> Mark


Excellent idea, Mark :thumbsup:

Thanks very much...I'm going to try that :yes:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't plan to buy the proper feet. I might. They seem over priced. was just gonna see if an end from a cane would work. Or maybe small tennis balls from the pet store.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

dclarke said:


> Thanks. I didn't plan to buy the proper feet. I might. They seem over priced. was just gonna see if an end from a cane would work. Or maybe small tennis balls from the pet store.


You can get generic rubber feet that fit at most hardware stores...including Home Cheapo. They are essential when the machine is sitting in a tub, showerpan, or stone flooring :yes:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Sweet. I just pulled up at Lowes.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I always lay down a drop cloth and work off that. I got tired of replacing feet every few months. 

I keep a 5x5 drop cloth in my cable reel so the first thing that goes down is the drop cloth.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I always lay down a drop cloth and work off that. I got tired of replacing feet every few months.
> 
> I keep a 5x5 drop cloth in my cable reel so the first thing that goes down is the drop cloth.


I did that for awhile, but once the drop cloth gets some nasty grease waste on it, you run the risk of grinding said waste into the flooring as you work 

I still carry the drop cloth and use it occasionally, but after making that mistake I prefer to just keep track of how clean the feet are rather than how clean the surface of the drop cloth is.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I shake it out everytime before it goes into a customers home and replace as necessary. I've never had any issues. 

It's nice because I just wrap the cables up in the drop cloth and carry outside. Not dripping grease from the kitchen sink to the front door.

And the drop cloth is the one that has the plastic backing so nothing soaks through.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I always carry a little hand rag with me in my tool bucket as sometimes my drum machine gets a few drops of water on the floor, sometimes it doesn't


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Added a gfci. I gotta get a ring connector for the ground. The handle was missing so I made one. I'm using jb weld to hold it in so the vice grips are there until it sets up. Almost ready to go. BTW the grease fittings were a pita. One was screw in and one was a hammer in. The hammer one was broken and the screw one was missing. I drilled and tapped both holes so they will now be the same fitting.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I always carry a little hand rag with me in my tool bucket as sometimes my drum machine gets a few drops of water on the floor, sometimes it doesn't


We're going to have to start calling you Smart AssTyme instead of Mr AssTyme :yes::laughing::jester:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

dclarke said:


> Added a gfci. I gotta get a ring connector for the ground. The handle was missing so I made one. I'm using jb weld to hold it in so the vice grips are there until it sets up. Almost ready to go. BTW the grease fittings were a pita. One was screw in and one was a hammer in. The hammer one was broken and the screw one was missing. I drilled and tapped both holes so they will now be the same fitting.
> 
> View attachment 22661


You're gonna really like some of the things that little machine will do for you, dc 

Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

doing the grease fittings was probably the hardest part of the whole job. the one at the back was broken and pressed in. the front was missing but threaded. the hole in the rear was larger than the front so i drilled and tapped them both. i cleaned the machine in a parts washer so once i do the ring connector probably tomorrow and get some heads ill be in business.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks good, I like the screwdriver handle idea. For the guide hose, a k60 guide hose will work on the k50 or use a fernco and some spa hose from HD.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i got the screwdriver handle from my brother in laws car key. the guy he bought the car from heated up the screwdriver and pulled out the metal and melted in the car key. i did the same with an old nut driver. i like your fernco guide hose idea. the guy i got it from said he always used a piece of armor flex. so ill either make one or have the boss buy a cable kit with all the goodies.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> We're going to have to start calling you Smart AssTyme instead of Mr AssTyme :yes::laughing::jester:





Hey, I was just sayin'........... :laughing:


----------

